# AQS in Glenwood to open this week



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

does Chase have Sunday Off for the skim pool at Sunlight?


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

I think Chase is planning on working on Sunday.


----------

